# [Kernel] Suspend2Ram geht nur mit 3.6.9

## Finswimmer

Hallo,

ich habe schon seit langem den selbsterstellten Kernel 3.6.9 laufen.

Nun wollte ich mal wieder ein Update machen.

Also .config kopiert, make silentoldconfig und den Rest mir angeschaut.

Kernel kompiliert, gestartet. Läuft alles wunderbar.

Bis auf: Mir friert mein X nach dem Aufwachen ein.

Ich nutze für suspend2ram: echo  mem > /sys/power/state

Nun bin ich mir nicht sicher, was das Problem ist und wie ich es am Besten beheben/finden kann.

menu.lst

```
title 369

root (hd0,0)

kernel /boot/369 root=/dev/sda1 acpi_backlight=vendor iwlwifi.11n_disable=1

savedefault

```

Bringt es etwas Euch die .config zu posten?

Über allgemeine Lösungsideen/wege wäre ich sehr dankbar!

Danke

Tobi

// UPDATE:

Ich kann acpci_backlight und KDE ausschließen:

Der Fehler tritt auch ohne diesen Parameter auf. Zudem hatte ich suspend2ram aus Fluxbox ausgeführt.

----------

## Klaus Meier

Also erst mal, welchen Kernel hast du jetzt aktuell?

Ansonsten, 2.6.9 ist schon ein paar Tage alt. Meine Erfahrung, make oldconfig funktioniert oft, aber nicht immer. Und je größer der Versionssprung beim Kernel ist, um so weniger. Eventuell solltest du die entsprechenden Einstellungen bei deinem aktuellen Kernel manuell überprüfen.

Aber ich mache es auch nicht mit dem von dir angegebenen Befehl. Da du KDE erwähnst, mit dem entsprechenden Menübefehl, wenn ich das jetzt mal so sagen darf, klappt das bei mir ohne Probleme.

----------

## Finswimmer

Aktuell ist 3.6.9. Das muss ich noch im ersten Post ändern. War ein Tipfehler.

Und der Unterschied von 3.6.9 zu 3.14.4 ist zwar groß aber nicht soo groß.

Alles andere geht ja.

Leider weiß ich gar nicht, welche Einstellungen nötig sind.

Resume geht ja auch. Nur dass danach sofort X einfriert...

Gestern habe ich es ohne X probiert, und da ging es:

00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation 3rd Gen Core processor Graphics Controller (rev 09)

----------

## Klaus Meier

Ich schick dir einfach mal meine .config Datei. Kannst da ja mal reinschauen. Ich bin beim Kernel aber beim 3.14. Kannst ja mal schauen, ob es dir weiter hilft. Ich habe das auf einem Laptop mit Intelgrafik laufen, dass könnte ja passen. https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/74007208/config

----------

